# KVD Elite Tackle bag



## Koby1knoby (Mar 14, 2011)

I just purchased the Kevin Vandam tavkle bag from walmart. Does anyone have any reviews or thought for this tackle bag. I do know one thing. I don't really like the plano boxes that it came with. Does anyone have anysuggestions for new tackle boxes? Or are they all about the same. Any thought and suggestion would be greatfull and helpfull

Thank you,

Koby 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

what do you plan to use it for? i got a ton of sloutions. i do know the new plano hard tackle boxes are junk! the tops all fall off it's how the hinges is designed they strech out and just fall off. it's a plastic hinge instead of brass/ plastic like the older ones are made of. it is like they just designed it wrong any ways cabelas has good tackle bags just wait till run a good sale. i think they sold the small one for 9.99 and now sells for 20 buck the big 50 dollar one i bought for 15 on sale. then you buy good plano boxes to put in them. is it the blue and yellow plano tackle bags from walmart? they seemed a little on the cheap side. any ways carefull what you buy mostly from wallymart a lot of it come from china were they will sell your kids lead painted toys lol's. if you fish like i do you could check out the solution tackle box. fits right in a 5 gallon pail 3 or four will be enoughto fill a hole bucket those were good for ice fishers and me. cause i use a bucket to sit on wile fishing a lot with a spinner seat. just a suggestion they got those solution boxes at 
https://www.sportsmensdirect.com/st...id=70&osCsid=0c59cc36acac54d1744c8d7f86a1f575

i thinnk 20 each one x4 to fill the bucket two will be more then enough. for me if using spoons to fish like on a boat go for the cabelas bags. they will hold more and are bigger the reason i thought of it those solutions are made in the usa maybe there is other stuff i am not thinking of off hand. so tell me what your using it for and i can help more.




There selling for 120 I can&#8217;t believe this . i just do not see what makes that a 120 dollar bag lol&#8217;s see top link
http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe..._Elite_Series_Bag_4870&aID=504T2&merchID=4006
I would say large or magnum in this not the supper magnum is way too big.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...=SBC;MMcat104793480;cat104777280;cat104619780
heck these are 1/3 the priced and there better 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...=SBC;MMcat104793480;cat104777280;cat104619780

plano needs to re- think what they are doing there running them self out of business by over charging for a bag that cabelas sells for ½ price.


----------



## Koby1knoby (Mar 14, 2011)

I plan on fishing for bass pike bluegill, out of a boat and off shore. I like to fish for bigger game moslty. I picked this bag up at walmart for 79.99. I liked the bag style tackle box I don't care for the hard case box anymore. Especially the three tray lift out boxes the tip too easy. And are just a pain. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

It's a nice soft bag bag

As far as not liking the Plano boxs
There as good as it gets for storing tackle
the only thing I don't put in a 3600/3700 box is spinner baits
You night have to get used to them

The nice thing about a soft bag is
You can mix and match the plano boxes that you need for that day


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Koby1knoby said:


> I plan on fishing for bass pike bluegill, out of a boat and off shore. I like to fish for bigger game moslty. I picked this bag up at walmart for 79.99. I liked the bag style tackle box I don't care for the hard case box anymore. Especially the three tray lift out boxes the tip too easy. And are just a pain.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
glad you got it at a good price gander is a little out there as far as pricing some times. any ways it is right in line with what your looking for cabelas bags are good but your still going to use the 3700 and 3600 series boxes. also that's what i was thinking also on the 3 tray boxes too plus the lids now do not stay hooked to the box they changed the design. could try flambeau boxes but they are simular to the plano same with the bass pro trade mark boxes the nice thing aboutthe 3600-3700 boxes is there like 3-5 bucks each if you break one there cheap to replace. any ways wish ya luck on finding the perfect boxes.


----------



## Koby1knoby (Mar 14, 2011)

I eneded up taking that tackle bag back to walmart. When I had started to transfer my stuff over I realized that there wasn't to much pocket storage to it. What was there was really small, to me anyway. I did mess around with the boxes a little I think they would work great I'm just not use to using them. Once I get a tackle bag figured out I think I will like using the bigger boxes. I did see a lot of potential and I can buy diffrent ones for like my spinner baits and for my plastic worms. So now I am on the hunt again for a tackle bag.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Koby1knoby said:


> I eneded up taking that tackle bag back to walmart. When I had started to transfer my stuff over I realized that there wasn't to much pocket storage to it. What was there was really small, to me anyway. I did mess around with the boxes a little I think they would work great I'm just not use to using them. Once I get a tackle bag figured out I think I will like using the bigger boxes. I did see a lot of potential and I can buy diffrent ones for like my spinner baits and for my plastic worms. So now I am on the hunt again for a tackle bag.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
sorry to hear that i happen to have a online cupon for online purchases good till 2-28-12 i think i will have to look when i grab it if you need it. any ways there is were it good for $20 off $100 find $20 in lures and pay orignal price of the tackle bag any ways just a thought i know there is a gander there in t.c. so there maybe one close to you so you can look and think of it before you buy. any ways this is the bag i was talking about wish ya luck on the search. say some thing if you need the cupon. see link for box 

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe..._Mobile_Fishing_System&aID=504T2&merchID=4006



also the cupon can be used on line only just a suggestion.


----------



## Koby1knoby (Mar 14, 2011)

swaprat said:


> sorry to hear that i happen to have a online cupon for online purchases good till 2-28-12 i think i will have to look when i grab it if you need it. any ways there is were it good for $20 off $100 find $20 in lures and pay orignal price of the tackle bag any ways just a thought i know there is a gander there in t.c. so there maybe one close to you so you can look and think of it before you buy. any ways this is the bag i was talking about wish ya luck on the search. say some thing if you need the cupon. see link for box
> 
> http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe..._Mobile_Fishing_System&aID=504T2&merchID=4006
> 
> ...


I think that tackle box would be great for me. it is a good size. and it looks like it would hold more than enough. I like the drop down tray holder, that would work great while in the boat. I am going to order it when I get the money back from my return, it takes a couple of days to go through. I have been looking for something like that for a while.


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

Look at Cabalas 
You can buy the soft bags there without the boxes
I myself like the storm proof bags, there waterproof

For Plano boxes 
Tackle warehouse has allways been a good source


----------

